
Segway Ninebot ES4 Safety Alert: Top Speed Limit Can Be Defeated Unintentionally - hanging
https://scootertalk.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=5346
======
hanging
"A glitch will cause a shared scooter to rocket to 19 mph (30 kph). The
impacted scooter is the Segway Ninebot ES4 that is found in the fleets of most
shared scooter companies, Bird, VOI, Jump, Lyft, and many more. The top speed
from Segway is ~19 mph and for safety reasons the shared scooter companies
limit this speed between 10-15 mph (15-25 kph).

Following a series of simple steps (listed in article) will cause the Segway
Ninebot ES4 scooter to rapidly accelerate to 19 mph (30 kph). If the throttle
is released during this time it'll take a 1 to 2 seconds before the scooter
begins to stop accelerating.

This glitch impacts all ES4 scooters used by the shared scooter companies.
It's easy to unintentionally activate and dangerous to an unsuspecting or
inexperienced scooter rider. Use caution if trying this for yourself."

~~~
scootertalk
Original source here.
[https://scootertalk.org/viewtopic.php?p=11301#p11301](https://scootertalk.org/viewtopic.php?p=11301#p11301)

